# whizzer 1951 ambassador update



## whizzerbug (Mar 4, 2021)

its now a roller working on rebuilding the original engine hopefully will be on the road in the spring


----------



## whizzerbug (May 13, 2021)

update engine rebuilt a few more odds and ends and will be road worthy,im trying to get it registered with org 1952 plate also it will appear in next month whizzer newsletter


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 14, 2021)

Your hard work has paid off. Looks fantastic!


----------



## whizzerbug (May 14, 2021)

thanks tim


----------



## Whizzerick (May 15, 2021)

Bug, can you tell me where can I subscribe to the Whizzer Newsletter?


----------



## whizzerbug (May 15, 2021)

published monthly mail $25 or $35 in  canada  check payable to mary kay reibel  304 s.lincoln ave aurora ,IL 60505  or call 630 897 3601


----------



## Tom Hand (May 15, 2021)

Wow, that is truly nice!


----------

